

Hacking thoughts, literally - andersonmvd
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/leaking-thoughts-literally-anderson-dadario

======
crasshopper
Seems more like "electrophysiology" than "a neuroscience revolution". Would be
really cool to have played around with those in school though.

